# Could use some help there...thanks



## edwardta (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi All, I crawled under the trailer to remove the drain plug and noticed  moisture comming up from the dirt. I'm Afraid this might lead to dri rot. Does anybody know how to damproof? I was thinking I would lay down a roll of landscaping ground cover (the black stuff ), and cover it with crushed stone. Any ideas. Thank you Edward.. Gravenhurst, Ontario


----------



## TheWetFish (Mar 29, 2006)

Could use some help there...thanks

The only true way to "damp-proof" is a heated garage. I also live in an area where frost in the ground is an issue, there is no other 100% way around it. Even if it would happen to rain, that landscaping cloth and rocks would have moisture on it and once the sun comes out you will also have moisture rising up from the ground. However the black cloth idea will help somewhat as long as you lay it down with a bit of a pitch (angle) so that when it rains the moisture can run off the cloth and not sit in the rocks to get stagnant and musty. 

Just my opinion.

Matt


----------

